# Chinese Honey Crooks Caught



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Chinese Honey Laundered In US Finally Caught

By Ron Phipps, CPNA International 
August 10, 2010 

This past week there were a few significant developments regarding circumvention of honey. These developments lend support to the current legislative efforts in the U.S. Senate and Congress generally to stop the laundering of Chinese honey through third countries. This past week the confession of a Taiwanese man in Los Angeles was reported by the United States District Court-Northern District of Illinois. The Taiwan confessed to shipping Chinese honey (50 containers) to India and other containers to Thailand, South Korea and Taiwan for transshipment to the USA to avoid paying high anti-dumping duties. He also confessed to adulterating Chinese honey with sugars in a Taiwanese factory in order to &#8220;increase profit margins.&#8221; 

Secondly, a Chinese apiculture scientist openly claimed in an academic article that &#8220;A few Chinese honey exporters had to ship Chinese honey through India or Malaysia to avoid high U.S. duties.&#8221; The problem of circumvention is gaining national and international attention.


 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The thought of all that chinese honey, adulterated...and avoiding the law...just makes me want to cry 

Glad they're stepping up the effort, tho.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad they caught them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It isn't stoped by any means, just one is caught.

Best thing is for people to pass around the above information on the Altered honey. Make people aware the best place to buy honey is from the Bee Keeper next door, down the road a bit, in the hollar or a farmers market.

 Al


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

let me remind you all.... if it's crooked, it's got to be from Illinois...! (I can't wait to leave this crooked state...)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Slev, they probably ship it into Illinois so that it can be distributed more easily 

I'm thinking that some of the folks who claim to be allergic to honey, or that the honey seems to be tasteless may indeed be eating the adulterated. I've warned folks in the past, when they talk about "I can get honey at the store for less than this price" that they need to check the label, and the laws in the state where they buy honey.

Too bad there isn't a HUGE outcry on the network news channels. Wonder if a few hundred beekeepers showed up on Congress's doorstep WITH HIVES if it would be covered?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a bee keeper at the white house. Should have the ear of the resident there I would think.

 Al


----------

